# My Electric yellow is sick! HELP!



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I have an electric yellow in a 25 gallon with:

1 Black Ghost Knife
1 Pleco
1 Buttikoferi
1 spotted rapheal

Its sides are fading and are now very light, transparent yellow, almost white. He has not moved since I last saw him, he is just sitting on the bottom somewhat diagnally, almost laying down. Sorry I can't post a pic. What can it be, and how can I treat it?


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Is the belly of the fish really big and bloated? What are your parameters (water)?


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Its my brothers tank. He never does water changes (Only done when I do it.) The belly of the fish does not look bloated, I stuck the net down there next to him to see if he would move, but his fins just started moving faster. Its about 2 years old. Ammonia is 0ppm, and PH is 8.0.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

what are your nitrates and nitrites? if you say he doesnt do water changes, that is most likely the culprit. i believe the buttikofferi and bgk will get too large for that tank. depending on what type of pleco, that may also be the case


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Lost my nitrate and nitrite kits, no idea where I could have left them. I have to stop at the LFS tonight. He is getting very white now, I don't know if he'll make it.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well i checked out a few things. the Buttikoferi should be in a minimum tank of 75 gallons. the black ghost knife should be in a minimum of 55. I suggest get those test kits, and do a water change asap. how long has it been since the substrate was vaccumed and water was changed? it might be internal parasites i also suggest to try some pimafix


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Fish died . I asked my parents to take me to the LFS, but they said they didn't want to take me. I don't understand, they could have saved its life.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Depending on what kind of pleco he has, the only fish that seems to fit in that tank is the raphael. Sorry to hear the yellow died.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

He has a 3.5" common pleco. I have not seen any dwarf plecos at my LFS ever, so until I see one, I will be doing pleco exchanges every year. I make a profit off them though. I buy them for like $1.50 when they are about 2" long, and then I get like $6 for them when they are like 4-5" long. I don't know what he's got going on in his tank. I tell him that if he does not want to keep his fish properly, waterchanges, substrate vac, most other proper maintnance he shouldn't keep them at all.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

You're probably spending that difference ($4.50) in time, energy and food to get him that big.


----------

